# Ladies I need advice on a sexy thong for my wife?



## qdobajoe

I am a recently married man and I need some advice from the ladies on the kind of thong I should buy for my wife. First of all, a few questions are.....are they more comfortable? How can I can always see a pair of thongs on a girl's butt whenever she stands up? What kind of thongs would you suggest to buy, etc.


----------



## Sandy55

qdobajoe said:


> .....How can I can always see a pair of thongs on a girl's butt whenever she stands up? What kind of thongs would you suggest to buy, etc.


I am sorry :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: but because you stated "a pair of thongs on a girl's butt" I cannot think of ANYTHING except seeing a pair of flipflops stuck to some woman's behind. 


It is "a" thong. A thong is not a pair of thongs. It is a singular item, qdobajoe. 

I'd rather go commando than wear a thong. Many women like them, but I am a nurse and there are _hygiene_ reasons NOT to wear a thong. Disgusting germs love to travel....


----------



## woe_is_me

it might help if you go to Frederick’s and ask a sales associate. everything there is really nice.


----------



## gabejoel

Thongs are ok, not for everyday wear, but they are sexy as hell.I like them because when you have a fuller rear...it is hard to find attractive full back panties! It all depends on you wife's shape, what kind of color she likes and i think cotton is best for normal wear and go to adult store for the more glitzy kind.Seeing girls thongs hanging out of there pants is because they are not wearing correct size of jeans or tooooo looowww!


----------



## kbjg1254

Hanky Panky...get them at Nordstrom or Neimans or online. No better option. I'm 40 and I wear them and have bought them for friends older and younger than me and everyone who has them loves them.


----------



## Sandy55

My DD32 says _Frederick's_ has a _lace stretch thong_ she adores. DD has one of those round bottoms, curvy but not fat...so I guess those thongs must fit that sort of tushie.


----------



## Zebra Doll

To me thongs are much more comfortable than regular underwear. For Valentines Day my hubby got me some really nice ones from Victoria Secret. Check there, i'm sure they have a great selection and will be willing to help you get something nice.


----------



## nightshade

Victoria's Secret has a new thong called the Lacie. It's soft stretch lace that's supposedly comfy enough for everyday wear but it's still pretty. Comes in a bunch of colors.


----------



## tattoomommy

gabejoel said:


> I like them because when you have a fuller rear...it is hard to find attractive full back panties!


agreed!! my exact problem. though the H wouldn't consider it a problem haha


----------



## southern_gal

I like the thongs from Victoria's Secret and I've found that the smaller the width of the thong, the more comfortable it is. The wider they are the more you notice them - feels more like a wedgy! It's always great to receive anything from VS!! If she's hard to please or you don't know her size I would get a gift card and then take her shopping and help her pick them out. Hope this helps.


----------

